# Vomiting clear fluid and white foam but not food?



## Keyus (Sep 11, 2009)

My Keyus is 11 yrs 4 months and for the past few days has been vomiting clear fluid or mucus and white foam. However, he hasn't been vomiting any food. He seems lathargic, and has also been having some difficulty with his balance. I believe he's still urinating ok, but he appears to be experiencing some constipation. We will be going to the vet in the AM, but am really concerned and wanted to see if anyone else has experienced the same type of symptoms. Trying to prepare myself for the possibility that he may not be coming home from the vet's office with me 

Jill


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Your dog is vomiting, lethargic, and constipated and older; I would be calling an emergency vet tonight for some advice.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I would take him to the emergency vet ASAP.


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

RebelGSD said:


> I would take him to the emergency vet ASAP.


yes, this ^^^


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

At this point yes, it's a medical emergency. If you can't afford the emergency vet, get him in FIRST THING Monday morning. Go wait and be there when the vet opens.


----------

